# Yardworks blower inpellor spinning, augers are not...



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello Guys... Newbie here. I have a 9 year old Yardworks (sold at Canadian Tire) 10.5 HP blower with Tecumseh engine. We had our first, wet, snowfall of the year overnight. About 5 to 6 inches. Blower started up on the second pull. Started clearing my driveway and when I tried to clear the ramp to my shed I must have run the shave plate under the edge of the ramp. The blower stopped it's forward movement. No noise or other indication of any problem. When I tried to continue_ I _noticed I wasn't blowing snow, just pushing it. 
The augers weren't turning. On further inspection I noticed the impellor was spinning fine but when I shut the power off I can spin the augers freely. Under power, the main shaft from the impellor is spinning right up to the worm gear box. 
Is this possibly a shear pin inside the gearbox or have I destroyed the gearbox?
I was going to remove the auger assembly to make any repairs or inspection easier. There are three bolts at each end of the main auger housing. Will this gearbox slide off the driveshaft or do I have to dismantle it first?
Thank you for any help you can supply.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Sound like the shear pins on the auger shaft did their job and sheared off.
The fix may be as simple as replacing those shear pins.
They look like bolts going through the auger and auger shaft.
Actually, I guess they are bolts, but don't replace them with standard bolts, buy replacement shear pins.

And yes, you may have destroyed the gear box, but check the shear pins first. Hopefully that's the problem.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

If you see the auger shaft spin were it comes out of the gearbox were the augers ride on. Then it is for sure the shear pins check that first like CharlesW said.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Looked like the auger shafts were not spinning. I will go out and take a quick check again to make sure it isn't just the shear pins. 
Thanks for the fast replys, Guys...


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok... Checked the auger shear pins... they're ok. I removed the 5 bolts holding the gearbox together, separated the 2 halves but I can't get it to slide off the main driveshaft from the impellor. I unbolted the 2 bearings fron the ends of the auger shaft earlier. Got lots of play and movement and can wiggle the auger shafts but can't get the gearbox apart far enough to clear the thrust collar or flange bearing, whichever one is holding onto the casing. Looks like a brass worm gear and I think it may be worn.
Do I have to completely dismantle the snowblower casings to get this shaft out far enough to split the cases of the gearbox? I was hoping I wouldn't have to get that far into it.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Separated the cases and removed the inpellor shaft with the augers attached. There was one bent shear pin that broke when I tried to remove it. Looks like the flange bearing that holds the end of the impellor shaft in the casing broke and the shaft lost contact with the worm gear.
I have no idea where I'm gonna find parts for this thing...


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

i believe, yardworks was glommed up by mtd......
try goin to here........MTD Canada - Online Manuals


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Ebay or check craigslist for one with a blown motor and swap it over.
That brass worm gear is expensive, I had to do it one my Bolens lucky for me my nieghbor gave me a junk Bolens with a good gear.


----------



## dakota60 (Oct 20, 2010)

Also, a local repair shop may have some junkers around back for parts... 2cycle is correct- yardworks is MTD.


----------



## dakota60 (Oct 20, 2010)

That Gear on the auger shaft doesn't look too healthy in the 2nd pic. It may be wise to look for a used auger shaft.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

After finding the fix for the busted gears, I think I'd take another look at the shear pins and go ahead and replace them as well. Doesn't seem they did their job at all.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

2cycled fruitcake said:


> i believe, yardworks was glommed up by mtd......
> try goin to here........MTD Canada - Online Manuals


Thanks for the link. I have the original manual but the online version is way easier to read.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

bwdbrn1 said:


> After finding the fix for the busted gears, I think I'd take another look at the shear pins and go ahead and replace them as well. Doesn't seem they did their job at all.


One of the shear pins was almost new. I replaced it a couple yrs ago. The second one (original) was bent and broke upon removal. 
First year I owned it I was cleaning a foot of snow off my deck and ran into a piece of deck board that I had forgotten to put away. Everything stopped except the engine. I had somehow broke both belts. It made me wonder then about the shear pins.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

After further cleaning and dismantling I found that the spring spiral pin was sheared off. This holds the thrust collar and rear flange bearing in place. So in total, the only serious damage is to the spring pin and the front flange bearing which was broken (pic # 3 I think).After cleaning up the worm gear it doesn't look too bad, the tops of a couple teeth were sheared off. I'll price that anyway if I can't find anything used.
Thanks for the help and support. This is a great forum you guys have here.


----------



## dakota60 (Oct 20, 2010)

That's good news- BTW, shear bolts apparantly work better if they are not tightened up, but left slightly loose, just so they wiggle a little. Hopefully you can get by replacing just what you need for the rest of this season, but I'd keep my eye open for another gear to replace that chipped one, and go at it in the off season. Best regards, Larry


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Well Guys... I figured what the heck. I found a local MTD repair shop who had my parts in stock. Got the new bushing, pin and worm gear. Put it all back together with a coat of Moly grease and she fired up on the first pull (as always  ) and everything runs smoothly. Even had a little snow left over to test it with...
Thanks for the tips and advice. It is greatly appreciated...

Glenn


----------

